# Skype



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

My Skype is unavailable this afternoon. Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> My Skype is unavailable this afternoon. Anyone else having trouble?


Mines OK just called someone in UK


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Mines OK just called someone in UK


Thanks, I'll keep trying :confused2:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I attempted to use Skype, when I first arrived in Egypt, over a month ago now and hhad major problems. Although I was calling a Pakistani mobile phone - paid call - was useless, we couldnt hear each other, whilst I was still being charged!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I attempted to use Skype, when I first arrived in Egypt, over a month ago now and hhad major problems. Although I was calling a Pakistani mobile phone - paid call - was useless, we couldnt hear each other, whilst I was still being charged!


Normally this happens when you don't have enough bandwidth or in English a high enough ADSL speed. ie if you use a dialup 56 kbps.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Normally this happens when you don't have enough bandwidth or in English a high enough ADSL speed. ie if you use a dialup 56 kbps.


I was using my unlimited data plan package with Vodaphone, and used Skype through my now stolen (  ) Iphone


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I was using my unlimited data plan package with Vodaphone, and used Skype through my now stolen (  ) Iphone


Now I understand the problem I had the same prob with my Nokia with Etisalat and also on my laptop with a usb modem but on my pc with 2 mbs it works great all round the world.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Now I understand the problem I had the same prob with my Nokia with Etisalat and also on my laptop with a usb modem but on my pc with 2 mbs it works great all round the world.


I agree. Have a TEData 2meg ADSL now and skype works great to South Africa, Atlanta in US and Perth in Aussie (and its FREE:clap2:


----------

